# Pork Tenderloin with Rhubarb Chutney



## kansasgirl (Feb 10, 2005)

This is a fabulous recipe. Few people realize that rhubarb can be used for savory dishes, including chicken, pork, beef, and fish. The chutney works really well with any kind of meat.

Pork Tenderloin with Rhubarb Chutney 
Chutney: 
3/4 c Dark brown sugar, packed 
1/3 c Apple cider vinegar 
2 tb Water 
1 tb Minced, peeled fresh ginger 
1 1/2 ts Grated lemon peel 
1 Cinnamon stick 
2 c Fresh rhubarb, in 1/2 in pieces 
1/2 c Dried currants (can also use raisins) 

2 lb Pork tenderloin (2, 1 lb tenderloins) 
1 tb Oil 
Salt and pepper to taste 

1.Bring first 6 ingredients to boil in heavy medium saucepan over high heat, stirring until sugar dissolves. Reduce heat to low and simmer 5 minutes. 
2.Increase heat to medium-high. Add rhubarb and currants, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer gently until rhubarb is tender, about 5 minutes. Cool slightly. Cover and refrigerate. Rewarm before using. 
3.Prepare grill with medium-high heat. Rub pork with oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Grill pork until just done, but not overcooked - meat should still be pink on the inside. Grilling time is about 20 mins - turm meat occassionally with tongs for even cooking. 
4.Using tongs, transfer pork to a cutting board, and let pork rest 10 minutes. Cut pork into 1/2-inch slices and serve with warmed chutney.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks kg - this looks great!


----------

